# Anyone on any kind of a long term diet?



## Nick1 (Jan 16, 2010)

So I moved back home in October 2008. And at the time I weighed 260 LBS and Im about 5' 10. I was not really taking care of myself. I was eating Burger King,Taco Bell,Wendys, and a lot of other unhealthy crap. All I did was play guitar, teach guitar,watch movies eat and sleep.

Now my parents eat much healthier that I did. So I decided that I would cut 95% of all fat and carbs. I would only eat 1 meal a day and no snacking at all. My diet consisted of a grilled chicken salad or tuna salad with light or fat free dressing or no dressing at all with lots of veggies. No bread or pasta at all. No alcohol or coke or pepsi or candy or anything like that. The only thing I do still drink is Sugar Free Red Bull. I also drink at least 3 liters of water a day.
It was really hard for the first 5 weeks. But after the 2nd week I started to lose weight. So that kept me motivated. By the 6 month mark I was at 200! So by that point I was really used to my diet, And I have stuck with it all this time. I allow myself small amounts of carbs or whatever once in a while. If Im going to be doing a lot of extra physical activity Ill have some fruit or something in the morning. 
At the moment I weigh about 155 LBS. So Im pretty happy with where Im at. I still might try to lose 10-15 more lbs by the summer. 

So if anyone else has a story like mine please share it!


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 16, 2010)

To be totally honest, the best diet to go on is the "dont eat shitty food" diet. I cut out drinking and lost 10lbs of just idle calorie intake. Made an effort to make veggies and fruits my snacks. Basically surround yourself with the stuff you SHOULD be eating. Make sure your getting your proper vitamins (take a multi vitamin to be sure), make sure you are eating enough fiber so you can shit out all that stuff you dont want in your body.

There are so many AMAZING DIETS...but seriously, the best diet is the one where you just eat food that isnt shit. Perhaps cut out eating as much meat per week. I would give myself 2 days where i would let myself eat meat. Thats just me but i felt a thousand times better.

dont drink soda or energy drinks or powerade, vitamin water etc.... just LOADED with sugars and shit. Drink water. seriously. youll feel a thousand times better. Powerade will actually end up dehydrating you in the end cause of all the shit thats in it. Those energy drinks were meant to be drunk in equal portions of water or ever 2/1 ratios.

seems like your doing a really good job and you are doing alot of the things im currently doing too .so gratz to you. Stick to fresh stuff. make things yourself yknow, DONT EAT SHIT and you will feel great. also. just going on walks, moving the blood after eating, such a good idea.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2010)

For past year and half my diet is mainly wheat pasta with turkey and vegetables and salmon filet's with lots of wheat like cereal and bagels. Three glasses of milk a day and I shoot for a gram of protein per pound.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't have any special diet, but I've been cooking at home more the last few years, I now eat almost exclusively whole grains (including the bread I bake), and eat more fruits/vegetables. I also walk to college pretty often (1.3 miles one way). I was pretty lean before, but I still lost some weight. 

Bread & Pasta aren't evil, but raped (that is, bleached and "enriched") grains are. Whole grains all the way! 

One meal a day isn't necessary. Just don't eat a massive slab of bacon for each meal. 

The advice given to a class I took by a nutritionist: "eat anything under the sun as long as it's high quality." The meaning: no crazy diets, no "become a vegan or die," just eat better food.


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont feel good if I eat anything really sweet like candy chocolate. And although I do love beef, I never feel good after wards.


----------



## Hollowman (Jan 18, 2010)

I guess you could say that I'm on a long term diet I became a Vegetarian almost Vegan 3 weeks ago and have lost like 15 lbs so far.


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> I guess you could say that I'm on a long term diet I became a Vegetarian almost Vegan 3 weeks ago and have lost like 15 lbs so far.



Good for you man! How do you feel so far? 


I just weighed myself this morning and Im exactly 150 lbs.


----------



## darren (Jan 19, 2010)

"Long term diet" = Lifestyle change.


----------



## matty2fatty (Jan 19, 2010)

darren said:


> "Long term diet" = Lifestyle change.


 


This man speaks the truth. I used to be a total fatass, tried a couple of diets that worked to one degree or another, then basically just stopped eating crappy food and started exercising. I still eat the occasional whopper and probably drink too much beer, but I'm pretty comfortable at the weight I'm at (280 down to anywhere from 215-230 depending on what kind of exercising I'm doing/food intake). 

Its all about being more or less healthy, and your body will figure it out.


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 19, 2010)

All day today I was looking forward to having some grilled salmon for dinner tonight. And I get home and had it out while I went to go start the grill. I come back and my cat ate half of it and slobbered on the rest  

I was pissed!!!! So in a rage I turned off the grill pitched the salmon and went to Taco Bell and got 2 chicken tocos with no cheese. 

Fuckin cats.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 19, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> To be totally honest, *the best diet to go on is the "dont eat shitty food" diet.* I cut out drinking and lost 10lbs of just idle calorie intake. Made an effort to make veggies and fruits my snacks. Basically surround yourself with the stuff you SHOULD be eating. Make sure your getting your proper vitamins (take a multi vitamin to be sure), make sure you are eating enough fiber so you can shit out all that stuff you dont want in your body.
> 
> There are so many AMAZING DIETS...but seriously, the best diet is the one where you just eat food that isnt shit. Perhaps cut out eating as much meat per week. I would give myself 2 days where i would let myself eat meat. Thats just me but i felt a thousand times better.
> 
> ...


True. Still working on cutting out all shitty food from my diet, but not eating meat or animal products has helped at least a bit. I've been vegan since September 2008 for health, environmental, and animal cruelty reasons.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2010)

Im bulking atm so I'm doing the exact opposite


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 19, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Im bulking atm so I'm doing the exact opposite


I'm gaining weight atm as well. You don't need meat to have weight and muscle.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 20, 2010)

I've slowly gone from 135 to 165 over the past 6 years without changing my lifestyle much at all. If anything I eat better and get much more exercise and sleep better, yet I've now got a big gut. Fucking metabolism slowing down with age


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> I'm gaining weight atm as well. You don't need meat to have weight and muscle.



It certainly helps though...I'm trying to hit around 4000 calories a day with 232g's of protein. It would be pretty hard for me to hit those without eggs, beef, turkey breast..etc. Good on you for being veg though


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 20, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> It certainly helps though...I'm trying to hit around 4000 calories a day with 232g's of protein. It would be pretty hard for me to hit those without eggs, beef, turkey breast..etc. Good on you for being veg though



I'm getting about 3000 a day. Not sure how much protein exactly, but I love peanut butter, soy products, beans, quinoa, and all sorts of other high protein vegan foods.


----------



## Hollowman (Jan 20, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> Good for you man! How do you feel so far?
> 
> 
> I just weighed myself this morning and Im exactly 150 lbs.



I feel great...



highlordmugfug said:


> True. Still working on cutting out all shitty food from my diet, but not eating meat or animal products has helped at least a bit. I've been vegan since September 2008 for health, environmental, and animal cruelty reasons.



I saw a DVD my wife had got from PETA that had bands on it and they were talking about being vegetarian or vegan and showed stuff that goes on with animals in labs or on factory farms. that just made this want to be a permenant lifestyle for me. It also started a song thats in the process of being written called "The Human Stain." it was a GREAT motivator.


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> I feel great...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a DVD my wife had got from PETA that had bands on it and they were talking about being vegetarian or vegan and showed stuff that goes on with animals in labs or on factory farms. that just made this want to be a permenant lifestyle for me. It also started a song thats in the process of being written called "The Human Stain." it was a GREAT motivator.




Some of the things they do to animals is absolutely sick. The worst seems to be the baby chicks for laying eggs.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 20, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> I guess you could say that I'm on a long term diet I became a Vegetarian almost Vegan 3 weeks ago and have lost like 15 lbs so far.


Same here 
I'm vegetarian and have been one for about 19 years (I'm 21 btw ).
It all started with a skin disease as a small child and the meds didn't do anything. So my mum tried something new and so I became a vegetarian. Haven't changed that since then and I'm not planning to ever eat meat again (dunno how it tastes lol).
Despite what people I've always been remarkably strong. I'm never sick, my skin looks great and I just feel good.
Started working out at the age of ten and doing bodybuilding now and my gains are very very good (16 lbs musclemass in 4 months, bodyfat still the same. A buddy of mine is a bodybuilder too and he's trying vegetarian diet now and is making great progress, too).
Getting 2500 to 4000 kalories a day.
I don't smoke and almost never drink (had my first alc at the age of 20) and just try to stay healthy in general


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't think I could live without some kind of meat. I could pass on red meat, but no chicken or fish would be a deal killer. 

I must admit I admire vegetarians, though. I've been raising my vegetables intake for the last couple years, but can't help eating meat as well. Not that I've been trying to cut it back though


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER (Jan 25, 2010)

I wouldn't consider having endeavored on a "long term diet." Moreso just slowly changing my lifestlye.

I lived in Houston for two years, and thoroughly enjoyed myself with drinking, smoking, eating, and playing shows with my band. I've always been a big guy, but in August of 2009, standing 6'5", I weighed myself and was at 286. Last time I weighed myself was two days ago, and am now at 253. I've lost a pretty good amount of fat, and put my high school football muscle back onto my frame. 

It's not rocket science. You don't need a book to give you a play-by-play on what to do. You just need to utilize common sense and have a little pride about your own health.

To keep motivated, I weigh myself almost every day. Some people say this is unhealthy, but I guarantee that you're more likely to hit the gym when you're constantly reminded that you need to.


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 25, 2010)

EDG3CRUSHER said:


> I wouldn't consider having endeavored on a "long term diet." Moreso just slowly changing my lifestlye.
> 
> 
> It's not rocket science. You don't need a book to give you a play-by-play on what to do. You just need to utilize common sense and have a little pride about your own health.
> ...



Well said sir.


----------



## Jason (Jan 29, 2010)

Did I read that right? You only eat once a day?


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jason said:


> Did I read that right? You only eat once a day?



Yes that is correct. 1 Small to medium meal a day that is low in carbs and fat. Never fried or anything like that. Thru the day I drink 2-3 liters of water a day and black coffee or sugar free Red Bull.


----------



## matty2fatty (Feb 1, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> Yes that is correct. 1 Small to medium meal a day that is low in carbs and fat. Never fried or anything like that. Thru the day I drink 2-3 liters of water a day and black coffee or sugar free Red Bull.


 
I'm not a dietician, but I don't think thats the way to go about it. You'll definitely lose weight, but as soon as you start eating normally you'll pile weight back on. This happened to a friend. He wanted to lose 100lbs in 100 days (he's a bit of nut), and more or less did it by doing just what you said. Then, started eating normally and I think topped out heavier than when he started.


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 1, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> I'm not a dietician, but I don't think thats the way to go about it. You'll definitely lose weight, but as soon as you start eating normally you'll pile weight back on. This happened to a friend. He wanted to lose 100lbs in 100 days (he's a bit of nut), and more or less did it by doing just what you said. Then, started eating normally and I think topped out heavier than when he started.



Well Ive been at it for over a year now and Im pretty used to it. I used to be able to eat a ton of food in one sitting, now I maybe have a small-medium salad with some chicken or something and Im full. I also have a good amount of self control. Once Im happy with my weight I might eat more often. Little amounts but a few times a day.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, from your avatar I can say you look nice already!


----------



## Tiger (Feb 2, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> Yes that is correct. 1 Small to medium meal a day that is low in carbs and fat. Never fried or anything like that. Thru the day I drink 2-3 liters of water a day and black coffee or sugar free Red Bull.



I would go into a long rant about how awful of an idea that is for your body's overall well being (theres more to health than how much fat is on your body) but people with eating disorders need actual treatment that an internet forum cant provide.


----------



## Jason (Feb 2, 2010)

Tiger said:


> I would go into a long rant about how awful of an idea that is for your body's overall well being (theres more to health than how much fat is on your body) but people with eating disorders need actual treatment that an internet forum cant provide.



True enough. Try doing what your doing without the coffee and red bulls  See how far ya go.


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Jason said:


> True enough. Try doing what your doing without the coffee and red bulls  See how far ya go.



Oh I do. I can go days without coffee or redbull. As long as I have water Im fine.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 3, 2010)

To the OP:
You need to eat at least one or two more meals a day (just make em smaller) and remove that awful red bullshit from your diet. If you eat well, you shouldn't NEED the red bullshit or the coffee for additional energy. That makes as much sense as that Atkins diet. You should be gaining almost all the energy you need from your food, and keep up the water.


I'm 6'2", 175lbs (188cm, 80kgs) and I've given myself some pretty shit diets in the past. When I was on my cigarettes, alcohol and meat diet (don't get me wrong, I wasn't actually attempting to take care of myself ), my general health suffered but my weight didn't change. More recently I've experienced a weight increase due to carbonated beverages mixed with scotch when I drink. That crap really makes you pile it on, regardless of your food intake. So much sugar, it's crazy. So currently I'm on a fitness bender, getting into shape by exercising constantly and after a few days I'm feeling way better. Already lost a couple of kilos and I'm starting to snack less also.

I've always believed that when you combine a better diet with REALLY pushing yourself to exercise constantly, your body tells you (if you're good at listening to it) when you need something. So eat when you need to, instead of out of habit. That alone can fix many issues, at least in my experience it does.

These days I don't smoke but I drink again in moderation (after 3 + 1/2 years completely sober) and I make sure I don't eat take away crap. So many people I know just base their food consumption off whatever fast food joints are open. You can really see that it's just shortening their lifespan, especially when they do it week after week.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2010)

TheSixthWheel said:


> I've always believed that when you combine a better diet with REALLY pushing yourself to exercise constantly, your body tells you (if you're good at listening to it) when you need something. So eat when you need to, instead of out of habit. That alone can fix many issues, at least in my experience it does.



^ that much is true for me. Occasionally it will tell me to have an extra fatty meal or will crave certain salad combo's, its neat.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 3, 2010)

Tiger said:


> ^ that much is true for me. Occasionally it will tell me to have an extra fatty meal or will crave certain salad combo's, its neat.



It's awesome, but I guess a LOT of people don't even try to listen to their bodies. I have to listen to my body, or it'll get me back. I've learnt that it's well in my best interests to listen to what my body says it needs.


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well Im still rocking the diet. I feel pretty good. A few people told me over the weekend during two different occasions that I "look _too_ thin". Im guessing its cause they knew what I looked like before I started dieting and what I look like now. So the fact that 2 people mentioned it got me interested in the exact amount I have lost since starting the diet. I did some of the math when I made this thread. Of course posting pics of myself would be the best way to make a fair judgement. But I dont have any pics of myself when I was at my heaviest. So the best I can do at the moment is post for you guys the numbers I came up with which are......

When I started the diet in October 2008 I was 5' 9" tall and weighed 260 Lbs. Having a BMI of 38.4
Currently its March 2010 and Im the same height and weigh 140 Lbs. Having a BMI of 20.7.
So over the span of 17 months I lost 120 Lbs. So basically I lost an average of about 7 Lbs. a month.
According to the BMI chart I could still lost another 15 Lbs and be considered healthy and of normal weight (18.5 BMI) Im not planning on loosing more, but I really dont want to gain any more back.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats, dude! 120lbs lost is quite impressive!!! The last time I lost 120lbs is when I got dumped a few years ago. Sad. She was small and petite, but had nice D-cup bewbs.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 10, 2010)

^ nice


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratz, Nick!

I've just came back from Italy after a 3-week vacations period. I found out I've put up 3kg/7 lbs, not to mention potential lean mass loss due to lack of exerce for all the time (besides walking a lot, that is). Well, I guess it was worth it, for their pizza is really something else 

So, as of yesterday, I started both running and a low-carb diet. My usual diet is already low fat, but I do tend to eat a lot of bread. I'm trying to replace it for vegetables somehow. As far as taste goes it's not much of a deal, since I do like healthy food, but it's a rather unpractical thing for snacks.

Too bad I have to save money for another trip later this year, so I can't work out in a gym . Gotta find a way to do it in a cheapish way.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 10, 2010)

Nuts, trail mix, and sugar free popsicles are good (and good for you) snacks. Beef/turkey jerky are good too, just watch out for the sodium content.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 10, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Nuts, trail mix, and sugar free popsicles are good (and good for you) snacks. Beef/turkey jerky are good too, just watch out for the sodium content.



All the kind of stuff which, except for the nuts, is unavailable around here.

Damn. Today my snack was baked meat with lettuce and raw cabbage. I did eat some bread later on, in the afternoon, but at least it was only once


----------



## HarryTheVegan (Mar 23, 2010)

Vegan for over a year. Plan to be for the rest of my experience whilst in this body.


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 24, 2010)

HarryTheVegan said:


> Vegan for over a year. Plan to be for the rest of my experience whilst in this body.



I bet you feel a lot "cleaner" not eating processed food and what not. As for me I so rarely eat red meat, maybe twice in the last year. I had a small thing of meatloaf on Saturday and on Sunday morning I had very painful diarrhea that lasted most of the day. Very uncool. I blame it on the meatloaf just cause I never eat it.

As a side note my pants size at my biggest was a 36" and shirts were XL or XXL depending on the brand. Then went to 34" and then 32" now all my 32"s are too big and my large shirts are too big as well. Now Im a medium. Fuck. Now I gotta go clothes shopping. Again.


As another side note I went to the Dr. on monday and he said Im healthy.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 25, 2010)

Meat is probably the only thing that's cheap in here compared to over there in the north hemisphere. I admire vegans, but I couldn't live without meat. The temptation is too great! 

Back on topic, I'm replacing my morning snack (halfway between breakfast and lunch) with a protein shake. So far, so good... it does keep me satisfied. I bought a cheapo, Brazilian whey shake for that purpose, but now I think I should have rather looked for a slower absorption protein type (casein, maybe?). Oh well. That will do, I hope.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 1, 2010)

I do a paleo diet (eat nothing unless it is edible in its raw form and is obtainable without the use of technology outside of a rock or a stick. No grains, no dairy, no beans, no rice, no processed foods, no calorie restrictions, no alcohol, no starchy vegetables). It's been 8 weeks on so far and I've lost 26 lbs (263lbs - 237). Either way, I'm on this diet for the long haul. 

I feel like a freaking champ down 26 lbs. My weight loss has slowed thanks to real life stuff keeping me from the gym the past month and cheating on special occasions. I'm sure you're ecstatic with your weight loss but man I don't think I could have the discipline to eat that way, sounds like a mild starvation diet. Your body's "go to" fuel sources are carbs or fats and you are denying it both. 

One of my buddies went paleo and did a "before and after" deal. Pretty great change in his physique in 6 weeks. Excuse his gym-rat douchebaggery in the post

CrossFit Atlanta Paleo Challenge &bull; View topic - After


----------



## Jason (Apr 5, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> Well Im still rocking the diet. I feel pretty good. A few people told me over the weekend during two different occasions that I "look _too_ thin". Im guessing its cause they knew what I looked like before I started dieting and what I look like now. So the fact that 2 people mentioned it got me interested in the exact amount I have lost since starting the diet. I did some of the math when I made this thread. Of course posting pics of myself would be the best way to make a fair judgement. But I dont have any pics of myself when I was at my heaviest. So the best I can do at the moment is post for you guys the numbers I came up with which are......
> 
> When I started the diet in October 2008 I was 5' 9" tall and weighed 260 Lbs. Having a BMI of 38.4
> Currently its March 2010 and Im the same height and weigh 140 Lbs. Having a BMI of 20.7.
> ...



125lbs at 5'9 is ungodly thin.  Also BMI doesnt account for muscle mass or fat mass. Get your bodyfat tested that is much more telling.



RenegadeDave said:


> One of my buddies went paleo and did a "before and after" deal. Pretty great change in his physique in 6 weeks. Excuse his gym-rat douchebaggery in the post
> 
> CrossFit Atlanta Paleo Challenge &bull; View topic - After



I had to do a double take. Your buddy hardly changed anything. 

Congrats to you on losing 26lbs tho.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 5, 2010)

Jason said:


> I had to do a double take. Your buddy hardly changed anything.
> 
> Congrats to you on losing 26lbs tho.


 I thought it was fairly obvious what changed, it was more just help in getting a good bit of that "last 5 lbs" that can be such a pain to get. His waist shrank a fair amount, his over all musculature is more pronounced. I doubt he's actually any bigger, but i thought the change was fairly apparent.


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok Update! As stated before I started at 260 Currently at 138. 


I found an old You Tube video of me when I was about 230-245 and a pic of me in the late fall of 09 when I was about 155....

So.......

You Tube Video below with me at around 230-245 (This video is about 3 years old) So that plus another 15-20 lbs equals my heaviest weight. 




Fall 2009 Pic. So minus another 15-17 Lbs equals me now.

Honest opinions guys! I can take it. (I think...)

View attachment 14486


----------



## IDLE (Apr 8, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think it would be healthy for you to lose more weight based on that picture. Just keep eating healthy like you are, but more.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 8, 2010)

^ +1

Congratz, man! You almost halved your weight... you're a fucking hero!


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. I was just heavy for so long I just dont ever want to be like that again. So Im pretty cautious with what and how much I eat. No Im trying to cut my caffeine intake down to about half or less and replace it with more water. I currently drink around 2-3.5 liters of water a day and due to that, I piss about 15 times a day. This is going to suck.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 9, 2010)

^ Maybe it's a good time to start working out, if you're not doing it already. Muscle accelerates metabolism and thus allows you to eat a little bit more without being a problem 

I wanted so much to work out, but I've gotta save money for a rather expensive Italian course I want to apply to later this year . I have to resign myself on jogging on sand and doing bar lifts and pushups.


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 9, 2010)

I was in a few car accidents so I have to be careful to not over do any exercising. But I do do _some_ exercising.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 15, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> I was in a few car accidents so I have to be careful to not over do any exercising. But I do do _some_ exercising.



I'd do some more man, get weights involved. Losing weight is a good self confidence boost, gaining muscle and having people notice it is even more of a boost.


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 15, 2010)

RenegadeDave said:


> I'd do some more man, get weights involved. Losing weight is a good self confidence boost, gaining muscle and having people notice it is even more of a boost.



very true....


----------

